# Getting a new case



## KN77523 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey everyone

Right now I have a Gateway GT5654 and the case is on the small side. No way will I fit a 9800 in it. When I first got the comp almost a year ago I quickly bought an 8600 to have something decent, and that barely fits. I'm looking to upgrade to a bigger case and would like to know if the case I'm looking at would be compatible with my motherboard, ect.

Here is my motherboard: 
http://support.gateway.com/s/MOTHERBD/Shared/4006203R/4006203Rmv.shtml

This is the case I'm looking at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208005


Now I'm pretty sure my mobo is a micro ATX where as the case supports full ATX. I did read that micro ATX is backwards compatible with full ATX, but I'd like some info from the community. So what do you think, am I all set or will there be problems?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

When looking at the front of the case, the board is on the right side of the computer, with 3 PCI slots at the rear bottom correct?

mATX is 9.6" square, ATX is 9.6 wide and 12 tall. ATX uses the mATX mounting holes plus more to support the larger size, so yes your board will fit, assuming it is mATX and not BTX or mBTX (which is what dell's done so you cant change their cases easily).


----------



## KN77523 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright that's good news. 

One other thing. Should I worry about any problems connecting the cords from the motherboard to the actually power button on the case? I don't know if Gateway's got a different format than this case I'm looking at.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

it probably does. Sometimes the board will be labeled, sometimes you have to chase wires. But usually, the OEM power button pins are side by side, and the case switch should fit. 

The good question is on the USB ports- They may or may not fit. My dell had it's own wiring format, I got a pinout adapter (antec spare parts- too much $$ but it works), and used an ohmmeter to find where each OEM wire went. That got my case USB working fine.


----------



## KN77523 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I'm gonna go ahead and order the case. Hopefully I wont run into any major problems. 

Thanks for the input.


----------

